# Buserelin/Puregon



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Hiya (again )

Saw on the nurse thread something similar.....is it ok to take the buserelin and puregon at the same time (both in stomach)...do they effect the effect of each other at all? - IYSWIM   

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Perfectly fine to take at same time, they don't physically interact at all and they are working differently to shut down and then at the same time stimulate your reproductive system. I know that logically you'd think they cancel each other out but they don't 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Thnx Maz


----------

